# 1 week later and WOW!



## Felix79 (24 Jun 2016)

Last Thursday, my 2012 Cannondale CAAD8 arrived in the post and for the first time since 2001 (when I was 21) I owned and rode a bike. For the last 9 years, I have been pretty much laid up due to a series of spinal injuries that caused me to live with nerve damage and constant pain in my lower back and left leg. Last August after 2 years of waiting, I was finally able to have a repeatable "op' that allowed the damaged section of my nerves to be burned away, thus making the pain SOOOOOO much better. Since then I have been slowly improving my health and getting more active. In early April I started to walk around 5 days a week, to help me deal with the fact the nerves had grown back to the point where I was in serious amounts of pain, but in my left leg. I was only able to walk about 60-100 meters before I was unable to carry on. Over the following weeks and months I was able to push that up to 1.6 miles on a good day.

So, with the walking side of things going well, I knew I needed to really do a cardio based activity and improve my fitness, but I needed to keep things low impact as I didn't want to flare up the mess of nerves in my lower back. After seeing the different doctors and physios who look after me and telling them I wanted to get into cycling again, they gave me the all clear.

I decided to get a road bike for a number of different reasons and I was honestly scared about pushing myself this hard, when on the 29th July I am having my back operated on again to help with the pain. I got on my bike last Thursday and I was barley able to ride for long than a minuet before I was sweating, out of breath and my thighs were screaming. I thought it was going to take me a long, long, long time before I would be able to get any distance and improvements to happen.

Today, a full week after I started doing 3 days on the bike, rest, 3 days on the bike, rest, I was able to cycle round my housing area for about 1 mile and I wasn't badly out of breath and my legs were not too bad. My lower back has not given me any trouble since I first got on my bike and my weak left leg has not hindered me while I am going at a very easy pace and cadence. I've been really shocked how rapidly I am getting improvements in my basic fitness and I didn't think I would be able to manage a mile in one sitting until the end of the summer!!

So this is my little story, after a full week of having a bike again. It was really awesome for me to finally be able to own a Cannondale since first wanting one as a 14 year old lad in 1994. It's been really awesome learning about modern cycling and I've been really enjoying getting bits of kit and actually finding my motivation going up more and more.


----------



## Saluki (24 Jun 2016)

That's great. 3 days on and a day off is something I used to do a lot of too. Glad to hear that you are getting back in the groove. I hope the improvement continutes. 
Good luck for the end of July too.


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Jun 2016)

What a great story, I'm really pleased to hear what a positive impact this is having on your well being.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jun 2016)

Great little feel-good story. Glad it is going so well. Don't push too hard and over-do it. Just enjoy yourself and the ride


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jun 2016)

Felix79 said:


> Last Thursday, my 2012 Cannondale CAAD8 arrived in the post and for the first time since 2001 (when I was 21) I owned and rode a bike. For the last 9 years, I have been pretty much laid up due to a series of spinal injuries that caused me to live with nerve damage and constant pain in my lower back and left leg. Last August after 2 years of waiting, I was finally able to have a repeatable "op' that allowed the damaged section of my nerves to be burned away, thus making the pain SOOOOOO much better. Since then I have been slowly improving my health and getting more active. In early April I started to walk around 5 days a week, to help me deal with the fact the nerves had grown back to the point where I was in serious amounts of pain, but in my left leg. I was only able to walk about 60-100 meters before I was unable to carry on. Over the following weeks and months I was able to push that up to 1.6 miles on a good day.
> 
> So, with the walking side of things going well, I knew I needed to really do a cardio based activity and improve my fitness, but I needed to keep things low impact as I didn't want to flare up the mess of nerves in my lower back. After seeing the different doctors and physios who look after me and telling them I wanted to get into cycling again, they gave me the all clear.
> 
> ...


That is brilliant news, well done


----------



## Brandane (24 Jun 2016)

Great stuff! Keep it up but listen to your body and don't push _too_ hard. Let nature do its thing, and before you know it you'll be doing those 3 days on, followed by ..... another 3 days on! It does get quite addictive once you get over the initial pain.


----------



## Felix79 (24 Jun 2016)

Thank you all for the messages of support.

I use to do a lot of cycling out of need as a kid growing up in Oxford, but I did enjoy taking my bike out on long rides. When I owned my first car in my early 20's, I would blast down the same country lanes and I would know the roads so well from the many hours spent pedalling on them. Now I've gone full circle and will eventually be cycling down them again, as I decided to put my beloved modified Impreza P1 away and focus on using my own power to zoom around with.

I know you can get a 2012 Cannondale CAAD8 "cheapy" and maybe Cannondale is not the uber brand is was when I was a kid, but my god I feel so smug finally having one at long last.


----------



## Widge (24 Jun 2016)

Respect! 

Cycling can be heap good medicine?

All Best

Widge


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Jun 2016)

@Felix79 

Enjoy


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jun 2016)

Great going, well done  
Keep it up and best wishes for 29th.


----------



## Felix79 (24 Jun 2016)

Widge said:


> Respect!
> 
> Cycling can be heap good medicine?
> 
> ...



I take roughly 40+ tablets a day for my pain management. Since I've started to use the bike and stretch my back out from resting on the hoods, it has allowed me to make my medication go a bit longer before I have to take some more. 

I take morphine, oxycodone , buprenorphine, tramadol, morphine sulphate solution as my main painkillers. So it's real heavyweight stuff and feeling the breeze on my face as I pedal is a really great feeling. The mental zen I get on the bike, even though it's only for a short time, is already helping me manage better than before I got my bike last week. 

The community on these forums seems to be really nice and friendly, which is just making me look forward to getting involved with a club and making friends who also share a passion for this sport. It's very different to the car culture that I have been a part off for so many years and being in Oxford means it's very cycling friendly too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Jun 2016)

Well done @Felix79, take it easy now, you'll be doing 50 milers by the end of summer


----------



## Felix79 (25 Jun 2016)

How a load of parcels arrive earlier. 

I Now have a pair of gel padded cycling gloves, waterproof/windproof lightweight cycling jacket, black Cannondale cycling jersey (it's an XXXL but it's so tight and I think it little short. Luckily I have bibshorts. I have been able to stretch the jacket permanently, so when I put it one it fits better each time) and finally a Fizik Arione, Wing Flex, Manganese Rails saddle (Put it one and it's so much better than the Cannondale. saddle with my boney backside), also got another jersey inbound and hopefully the size will be a little bit bigger (it's a 4*XL this time).

I've got a pair of VGC Shimano Tiagra Double 9 Speed shifter/brake coming next week. I really don't like the really old Sora shifters I have on the bike and I really enjoy tinkering about on my bike. 

I still have to get in a few more things, mainly a saddle bag with the right tools and spare inner tubes etc. 

Really been enjoying discovering what bits of kit I need or want to get. Also think I am pretty close to getting all the kit I need right up to the point I am riding for longer duration and distance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jun 2016)

@Felix79 Wonderful story, thing about cycling is its a non impact sport. When I started in 2012 I had been suffering an old compression injury to my right leg which always troubled me most days, cycling was difficult with it at the start as I would get sharp pains just above my knee, but over time as the muscle improved the pain i had seemed to move up my thigh till one day it went, I still get the odd twinge going up stairs for instance or twisting it a little awkward, but on the whole it is much improved, so hopefully you will find the same.


----------



## goody (25 Jun 2016)

Felix79 said:


> maybe Cannondale is not the uber brand is was when I was a kid,



It's the uberest of the uber brands!


----------



## Innes (26 Jun 2016)

Great story felix, more power to ya................


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jun 2016)

Great stuff!


----------



## Stevec047 (27 Jun 2016)

Excellent story and it's brilliant to hear how from a negative in terms of you health cycling has helped.

There is alot to be said about cycling and health, not only physical issue like yours but also mental issues. I think it's time the medical profession start to look at reducing drug use and persuading cycling.

Keep up the great work and make sure to post regular updates would love to hear how you are progressing.


----------



## Felix79 (27 Jun 2016)

I've been resting for the last two days, just been working on the bike making sure it's clean and working properly. I need to get a decent "track" pump as the wee one I have for riding with can only get the tyres pumped up well enough for me to get home.

I actually got to ride in all the kit I've bought and it feels VERY weird being seen in public with stuff that tight on me! Felt much nicer with my Fizik saddle on the bike as well as having proper riding gloves. 

It is nice to have something I can nerd out over and it's going to help me reach a goal I've set myself and want to achieve.


----------



## Felix79 (30 Jun 2016)

Managed to get out on the bike again today and for the very first time I didn't have any problems on any part of the short route I've been doing. 

My rear tyre is too low in pressure and I've not got a pump that can put the pressure up enough for my weight. I'm really happy with my SPD's and I'm automatically twisting my foot out every time I come to a stop. I've also had some Shimano Tiagra STI's arrive yesterday, so I will get LBS to install them so I don't have to use the really old style Sora STI's

I've been doing so minor core work to help me feel more planted while on the hoods. I think I just need to be able to get onto some better quality road surfaces and it will come back to me quick enough.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2016)

Bloody hell, it's not taken you long to get bitten and start buying stuff !! Well done.


----------



## Felix79 (30 Jun 2016)

fossyant said:


> Bloody hell, it's not taken you long to get bitten and start buying stuff !! Well done.



I've put on a new Fizik Antares saddle which made the bike feel so much better to sit on and I just wanted the more modern style Shimano STI's, as they are IMO a much better design and looking product. I don't think I will get anything major for a while. I personally feel the Cannondale CAAD8 frame is worth upgrading as I get more into cycling. It's just like I am with my car, I have an ideal list of upgrades that follow a simple set of rules. I would like to have a nice set of 105's or Ultegra full groupset etc on the bike eventually, but that would only happen if I want to go from a 9 speed casset to a 10 or 11 (which I just don't see any real gain from me doing that with my goal to be doing club level cycling)

It's nice being able to sit in a warm garage and just tinker away on the bike. It reminds me of when I was in my teens and constantly modding my '94 Claud Butler.


----------



## Joeletaxi (2 Jul 2016)

Great story,,just keep it up and dont push yourself too hard. Remember, its never a crime to change down a gear ..!


----------



## Felix79 (2 Jul 2016)

Today I was finally able to get myself a good quality track pump for my tyres and my god it really takes some effort to get it up to a high pressure  Got out on the bike to just see how it felt (just put my cleats on) and ended up doing the same route I normally do and I was a bit more confident on the bike. 

Finally got some degreaser for the chain/cassette today, so I'll finally try giving the bike a decent clean so I don't get a new crank tattoo every time I go on the bike.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (2 Jul 2016)

Cracking Felix, truly inspirational and massive respect for never giving up. Respect fella


----------



## Felix79 (3 Jul 2016)

It's just very frustrating being so physically weak, but yet remembering vividly how strong I use to be. 

I'm finding the front end is very twitchy atm and I don't know if it's down to the length of stem or height I have the bars. My Cannondale is a 56cm frame, which technically should be a bit too small for me, yet when I look at how the riders on GCN have their bikes, they really have the saddle set up so height compared to the frame. I understand that they are ex pro's and will be way more flexible than me (while I am at my current weight). I find the riding position is good for me (I have raised my bars by about 20-25mm) and I'm not stretched out to the point where my arms are locked. 

My father use to own a really nice Falcon from 1992/3 (well he still does but it needs TLC) and I never had a problem with it feeling twitchy etc, but I was much younger when I was borrowing on the odd occasion my main bikes were out of action.


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> ...I've also had some Shimano Tiagra STI's arrive yesterday, so I will get LBS to install them so I don't have to use the really old style Sora STI's



Not wanting to piddle on yer chips, but...

The new tiagra (4600 series) is 10 speed so probably wont work with sora being 9 speed. Unless you got older tiagra which is 9 speed and should work.


----------



## Felix79 (4 Jul 2016)

PaulSecteur said:


> Not wanting to piddle on yer chips, but...
> 
> The new tiagra (4600 series) is 10 speed so probably wont work with sora being 9 speed. Unless you got older tiagra which is 9 speed and should work.



Yeah I got the 9 speed version as a replacement for my Sora STI's. I really don't like the placement of the "button" being right where my grip wants to be. Also I find the style and design much nicer with the Tiagra. I don't like how they have the little red markers on the top, which is why I really like the 105 shifters. I think my ultimate aim for the bike is to make it run 105 gear train, but I will keep the FSA crankset as it's really smooth and quiet.

Yesterday I gave my bike a really thorough clean. I managed to get my rear cassette looking really flawless and generally got the gear train looking much better. 

Yesterday was a bit amazing for me as I went out on my bike in the morning, clean the bike in the afternoon and went out for a walk in the evening. I'm not doing anything impressive on the bike, I do a lap around my housing area which is enough for me to be breathless and my heart/legs really feel it. Because I am building up from a very low baseline and I have to be really careful until I get my nerves treated this month. Yesterday my legs really wanted to keep moving and the rest of my body felt alive.

I'm not planning on riding today as I ended up doing 4 days in a row on the bike and I really should keep things very safe and do three on and one off.


----------



## leedsmick (4 Jul 2016)

Fantastic. Great to read


----------



## Felix79 (5 Jul 2016)

Got out on my bike just now. It's getting much easier than before. I decided to keep at a more consistent cadence and I managed to get up the slope that usually gets my legs much easier. My legs feel just like they have done enough and I am still having to catch my breath back after I get off the bike. 

While I won't be checking my average speed for any 10 mile TT's soon, I do think I am getting a little bit better as each week goes by. I think by the time I get back on my bike after my spinal op, I will need to wear my helmet as I will be able to go outside my housing area and get onto a better quality road. 

I think just keeping things steady and to push myself just enough that my legs feel a bit wobbly when I get off and my heart/breathing rate is raised up enough that it takes me several minuets to recover afterwards.

Thankyou to all the members who have shown their kind support and wellwishers.


----------



## Felix79 (8 Jul 2016)

Again managed to get out on my bike today. Leg's are not suffering so much, but my cardio is still utter fiddle  Not too long to wait until my nerves get burned down later this month, so I am hoping I will be able to work harder on the cardio aspect while the weather is warm/mild. I do need to get the bike down to my LBS and get my Tiagra shifters installed on the bike. I will also need a few little jobs doing while it's there as I am too lazy to fiddle about with stuff I am not experienced with. 

I do plan to start hunting down Shimano 105 (or better) parts to put onto my bike, as I really enjoy upgrading my car and bikes. I think putting a new chain on the bike is another item I want to do, as it seems like the one on it has seen better days and no matter how much effort I use to get it all properly cleaned up, it still seems to be really nasty.


----------



## Felix79 (9 Jul 2016)

I realised that I've not uploaded a photo of my bike yet.

This is how it looks for now.


----------



## JimmyC (9 Jul 2016)

Nice bike. I have a Cannondale Synapse, and a Cannondale CX3 for some mild off-road/gravel/trail riding. Luckily, I'm happy with the synapse, but like you, the seat had to go. It was crushing the (not sure what it's really called) the canal between my anus and wedding tackle. I couldn't ride around the block without a crushing pain, and I spent hours fiddling with that thing, got mad, jumped into the car, went to the LBS and bought a Selle Extra with the cut out for that sensitive area. Put it on, made 1/4 " adjustment and got it right on 2nd try. Comfortable as heck now. My story is a bit like yours. Recovering from cracked vertebrae and rupture discs in my neck, and put on quite a bit of weight from a couple of years of sitting on my ass. My doctor, just by chance, is a serious cyclist, and got me back on bikes as a means of therapy. Good luck to you. Hope the surgery will help you get off all the dope, you'll love life a little more when you do.


----------



## Felix79 (9 Jul 2016)

@JimmyC , thank you for your message!

I'm still not 100% comfortable on the saddle, but I think it's much more to do with getting a proper bike fit done once I can actually cycle for at least 30mins. The saddle that came on my CAAD8 was the type with a groove down the middle which I think is where your junk should sink to, or something? I found it insanely uncomfortable even when I was wearing my bibshorts. 

All of my back problems are in my lumber area ( L5 downwards ) which has caused nothing but chaos in my life for the last 9 years. I had started to do a lot of walking back in March/April and after I was able to get my stamina up so I was able to be walking for about 30-40mins with no big trouble. I decided that I really had to do cardio based exercise and I've been really angry at just how weak my body has become. 

The roads around my housing area are so bad that I'm not getting the greatest rides, which I think is why I still find my Fizik saddle a tad difficult to get perched on correctly. If I am able to get out on my bike again today, I am going to go to a different area near my house where there is really high quality tarmac, so I can see how the bike feels when it's not going over those bloody stone chippings that Oxford City / Oxford County Council use to bodge a road up. (Seriously Oxford has the worse roads I have ever come across)


----------



## Felix79 (10 Jul 2016)

Went out this morning and I've managed to double the distance I rode. I'm really starting to go through the gears more on the bike (because my street/house faces next to a stream I have to go up a slope either side, so it really helps me work harder). Little by little it's getting a bit better.


----------



## JimmyC (10 Jul 2016)

Great. If you still can't adjust to the saddle, give the Selle Extra a look. It's outer profile is almost absolutely identical, geometrically, but it's a bit thicker and a little heavier than the seat that came with my Cannondale. Instead of just an indention in the "channel" area, it has a complete cut out, and the front of the seat dips down sharply. Obviously, everyone on this forum is built a little different, so I suppose my "endorsement" of it is subjective, but I'm going to buy another for my CX3, which is relatively more comfortable, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Felix79 (11 Jul 2016)

Once I got onto some better quality roads I actually forgot about the saddle and was just getting into the riding. The one thing I have been conscious about was making sure I am sitting on the saddle properly. I had also forgotten to put on my gloves and found I didn't get any cramping in my hands while I was out doing my ride, I guess only time will tell on that one. 

Not sure if I will go out on the bike again today, or if I will wait until tomorrow when I will be on my stronger meds. I usually like to take things easy on Mondays for a few reason relating to my back. My back actually has not given me any trouble at all when I'm on the bike or even off it since I got the bike about a month ago now. I need to give the bike a good clean as it was pretty damp out when I rode the bike and I want to try out the new muckoff products I picked up.


----------



## JimmyC (11 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> Once I got onto some better quality roads I actually forgot about the saddle and was just getting into the riding. The one thing I have been conscious about was making sure I am sitting on the saddle properly. I had also forgotten to put on my gloves and found I didn't get any cramping in my hands while I was out doing my ride, I guess only time will tell on that one.
> 
> Not sure if I will go out on the bike again today, or if I will wait until tomorrow when I will be on my stronger meds. I usually like to take things easy on Mondays for a few reason relating to my back. My back actually has not given me any trouble at all when I'm on the bike or even off it since I got the bike about a month ago now. I need to give the bike a good clean as it was pretty damp out when I rode the bike and I want to try out the new muckoff products I picked up.


My hands cramp too, if I'm off of the bike for a few days. Not really bad, but being 58 years old might have a bit to do with that. Good luck to you.


----------



## Felix79 (12 Jul 2016)

JimmyC said:


> My hands cramp too, if I'm off of the bike for a few days. Not really bad, but being 58 years old might have a bit to do with that. Good luck to you.



I'm only 36, but my physical fitness is extremely poor due to my spinal/back problems making me pretty much bed ridden for the last 9 years. My ultimate goal is to get back to my correct weight for my height (I'm about 6.4) and in as good fitness as I can be before I hit 40. I know once you get past 40 it gets more and more difficult to regain any lost fitness/health for men so I want to give myself the best chance at being able to enjoy life again.


----------



## Felix79 (12 Jul 2016)

Just been out on my bike again and I really over pushed myself. I had to stop as I was coming back home and sit on a wall, trying not to throw up. I was really stupid pushing as hard as I did, when I am feeling really rotten from the side effects of my really strong Oxycodone painkillers. I was having a lot of trouble setting off after a junction as I kept catching the back of my bib shorts on the tip of my saddle and to make matters worse, I was having a really hard time clipping my right cleat in. 

It was my first time being on a busy road with traffic and I could have had an accident due to my coordination being heavily compromised from the medications side effects. I'm going to stay on the quiet roads that go through and around my little housing area until I am able to ride my bike properly. 

Really angry at how weak I still am and even more angry that I took such a stupid risk with my life on my bike today.


----------



## JimmyC (12 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> Just been out on my bike again and I really over pushed myself. I had to stop as I was coming back home and sit on a wall, trying not to throw up. I was really stupid pushing as hard as I did, when I am feeling really rotten from the side effects of my really strong Oxycodone painkillers. I was having a lot of trouble setting off after a junction as I kept catching the back of my bib shorts on the tip of my saddle and to make matters worse, I was having a really hard time clipping my right cleat in.
> 
> It was my first time being on a busy road with traffic and I could have had an accident due to my coordination being heavily compromised from the medications side effects. I'm going to stay on the quiet roads that go through and around my little housing area until I am able to ride my bike properly.
> 
> Really angry at how weak I still am and even more angry that I took such a stupid risk with my life on my bike today.


Speaking from a very similar experience, as hard as it may be, try to be patient. I know that a life on the couch sucks, and to add fuel to the fire, just add strong opioids. The doctors had to wean me off of mine as my therapy was coming to an end. Take a look at one of the Selle seats, just for the hell of it. The front looks like a downward pointing beak, and helps get you back up on the saddle again. So whether you actually purchase a new seat or not, it looks like it could solve a lot of problems, you've been having. Just stick in there, and be very careful with the pain killers. I know that they're a necessary evil, but like you said, sitting and trying not to throw up, is not fun at all. Riding a two wheel bike, whether pedal power, or a Harley Davidson is much more difficult, under the influence than even driving a car. Hope your surgery can get you up and running like normal, soon.


----------



## Felix79 (13 Jul 2016)

I start my opiate withdrawal programme in October if things work out well later this month. The big problem I have is I can't sit in a chair for any real length of time before I am in excruciating amounts of pain. It's all to do with the compression of the various damaged nerves in my lubar to the base of my spine. So I spend most of my time laying on my side on my bed, which has made my core very weak. I have spent a few years doing hardcore physio to get me to weight bear evenly, as I use to lean heavily to my right as this kept the compression off the damaged nerves on the left side of my spine. 

Oddly enough, I don't have any discomfort in my lower back when I'm on the bike. It really stretches and opens up my spine, which takes so much pressure off the nerves, which lets me do the exercise without making the lower back pain any worse. 

I need to get it in my head that if I am not willing to drive my car (which is a massively modded Impreza P1) when under the effects of my medication, then I should not be going out on busy roads on my bike. Riding around my housing area within the access roads with either of my folks is "ok" as I've got an extra pair of eyes to warn me of any dangers. 

One thing I am finding tricky is cycling with my glasses on. With the way you look up while riding on the hoods, it seems I am looking over the top edge of my glasses. I am planning on getting a pair of proper cycling sunglasses/riding glasses made up with my eye prescription, but it's a really big investment for me, as they will cost me a few hundred quid. My eyesight is too poor to ride safely without them (too many years of being single has ruined my eyesight ) . I am going to start wearing my crash helmet as the straps will at least help keep my glasses from slipping when I'm riding at least.


----------



## JimmyC (13 Jul 2016)

If bicycling stretches your spine and gives you relief, have you thought of the possibility of consulting with your doctor(s) about the possibility of an indoor bicycle at least until it's safe for you to ride again? Crashing and traffic would be eliminated. No special glasses needed. 365 days a year good weather.
Personally, my condominium complex has an exercise room with all sorts of exercise equipment, and I thought I'd use the bikes on cold/rainy days, and to tell the truth they bore me so badly that I can't stand them, but many people love them as their sole bike, or as an "alternative" to their regular bikes. Just a thought.
J.


----------



## Felix79 (14 Jul 2016)

I will be getting an smart trainer by the end of the "summer" and hook it upto Zwift. I like the idea of being able to just hook my bike up to the trainer and build up the saddle time even more.


----------



## Felix79 (14 Jul 2016)

As people who have been following this thread of mine know, I badly over pushed myself two days ago and I stayed off the bike yesterday and today, so not to overstress my weak muscles and to just let them repair from being pushed as stupidly as I did. I'm on light meds from tomorrow, so I know my head should feel clear enough to ride on the roads. 

My concern is that I don't want to repeat the mistakes I did the other day and get too disheartened and lose momentum in improving my fitness and general health. I don't really know how much I should and should not do over a full 7 days and what I should do if I have pushed myself really hard, how long I should just let my body rest and stay off the bike for?

The biggest lesson I have learnt is never to go out on my bike without my phone, which means wearing one of my cycling tops so I have pockets!


----------



## JimmyC (15 Jul 2016)

Please Felix, although I'm definitely not a doctor, but I would encourage you, to work with your doctors. You can't, even in the best of personal fitness, have as many years off, and then expect to make major progress in a few weeks. It may take you a couple of years to get into the shape you want to be in. May seem a long time but how long will it take if you continue to re-injure yourself? Ride easy for now. Take your time. Your body and your doctors will decide on how and when to pick up the pace. Even I know that no matter how badly you want to be crushing it down the road, you have to listen to your body, and pace yourself. Don't worry about getting dropped, or whatever. Focus on getting in shape, but only as your body can withstand it. Injure yourself again, and, although I hate to say it, you may never ride again. God Bless,

J.


----------



## Starchivore (15 Jul 2016)

Fantastic that you're back into cycling

try to build up steadily though!

I've got the 2011 CAAD8, love it.


----------



## benrogers101 (15 Jul 2016)

Wow! Impressive and motivating. I'm glad to know that this is having a positive effect on you. Just try not to over-do it. Keep it slow and steady. Best wishes for the 29th. I hope everything goes well. Do update on your situation after the surgery.


----------



## fimm (15 Jul 2016)

I don't know if you've heard of the "Couch to 5K" programme? I'm not suggesting that you should take up running, but I thought the general shape of it might be helpful - it is basically 3 sessions a week, getting longer (and with more running over walking) over time.
This is the first link I found that had the sessions in writing rather than as a podcast!
http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml

(From somewhere nearer the other end of the fitness spectrum, I train reasonably seriously for triathlon, and I usually have at least one rest day a week, even if I do more than one training session on other days. One day off a week seems to be generally understood to be good practice, as I understand it.)


----------



## Felix79 (15 Jul 2016)

I am sadly well aware it will take me until summer 2017-2018 before I'm able to really test myself on a bike again. If I didn't live so far away from the house I lived at when I was in my teens, I would do the journey to my old school and back again, as it's all nice cycletracks and a good measure for me!

I have just been out on my bike again this morning. I did the route around my little housing area and I'm noticing little improvements with my comfort on the bike and confidence. I think I need to put some wider bars on the bike after learning some more about correct bike fit, but for the short time I am on the bike atm it can wait.


----------



## benrogers101 (15 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> I am sadly well aware it will take me until summer 2017-2018 before I'm able to really test myself on a bike again. If I didn't live so far away from the house I lived at when I was in my teens, I would do the journey to my old school and back again, as it's all nice cycletracks and a good measure for me!
> 
> I have just been out on my bike again this morning. I did the route around my little housing area and I'm noticing little improvements with my comfort on the bike and confidence. I think I need to put some wider bars on the bike after learning some more about correct bike fit, but for the short time I am on the bike atm it can wait.



I know riding is your passion but I would urge you to take it a bit easy on yourself and consult your doctors every time. It's always better to be safe than sorry. I'm glad you're noticing improvements. Don't give up and be safe.


----------



## Felix79 (15 Jul 2016)

I do work a lot with the pain team who look after me. I guess you could say I "bonked out"? It was more me pushing myself too hard cardio wise, that the physical aspect in my body.

The loop I do is very short (it's nudging a mile) and it has a steady slope that I have to ride up before I'm on the part where I'm heading back in the direction of my home. I've been making sure my cadence is steady and I don't do anything stupid with my body.


----------



## benrogers101 (15 Jul 2016)

Felix79 said:


> I do work a lot with the pain team who look after me. I guess you could say I "bonked out"? It was more me pushing myself too hard cardio wise, that the physical aspect in my body.
> 
> The loop I do is very short (it's nudging a mile) and it has a steady slope that I have to ride up before I'm on the part where I'm heading back in the direction of my home. I've been making sure my cadence is steady and I don't do anything stupid with my body.



Well, you do sound like a smart guy - someone who is sensible enough to not do anything reckless. But yes, keep working with your pain team, go slow, have patience and you'll be a 100% in no time.


----------



## Felix79 (19 Jul 2016)

Well had some really bad news over the weekend. The operation they are doing on the nerves in my lower back has been postponed until the 12th August. While it will seem to be "just" a couple of weeks to most people, the amount of pain I am putting up with is getting much worse in this heat, as it makes the damaged nerves inflame (swell) even more than normal, which heightens my sensation of pain. Also it just ruins my plans for next month, as I wanted to start working on some new physio rehab my pain physiotherapist has designed for me, so I can enjoy cycling more. 

Bad news aside, I've done a few rides since I over did things last Tuesday. I've been sticking to the lap around my little housing area and it's actually now become too easy for me. I went out earlier this morning, so I could avoid the heat and I was really pleased that my legs are not screaming when I am riding up the slope and when I get back to my house, my breathing is not too laboured now. Even going up my stairs is really easy, when I use to get puffed out before. 

There is now a really clear improvement in my cardio and physical levels of fitness, which I am so happy about. When I didn't ride for a couple of days, my lower back was so painful, but when I got out on the bike, it made the pain drop so much and I really felt better for it. I've decided it might be better if I do a day on and a day off. My recovery is proving to be good enough to do something like this and it means I'm not going to over work myself trying to do three days in a row before taking one off. Luckily, because I live next door to a hospital, I can cycle around it's access road which is really smooth tarmac and it loops back onto the road that leads into my housing area (there is only one road that leads in/out to my housing area). It's also has very low traffic for the most part and I won't have to feel too self conscious wearing my cycling top when I ride it.


----------



## Felix79 (27 Jul 2016)

A really good bike day today. Over the weekend, my folks picked up a special bike toolkit from Aldi and the got me a decent quality bike stand so I can do work on my bike much easier. 

I've had these parts arrive over the weekend, NOS Shimano Ultegra 6500 brake calipers, a 105 front mech, Fizik white handlebar tape. 

I've managed to agree on an amazing deal for a set of genuine Dura Ace 7800 2 x 10 STI's in total mint condition, with carbon fiber name plates (these are normally in a bad way on most of the early to mid 2000's STI's) , if this deal falls through I have managed to source a pair of Dura Ace 7700 STI's in better than average condition to go on my bike and the best bit is these are 2 x 9 which means I wouldn't need to get myself a new cassette. 

I really love the look of the Dura Ace 7700 / Ultegra 6500 groupset and I plan on getting the rear mech. I am very much looking forward to doing the working on my bike, either sat in the sun in my back garden or sat in my half of our double garage tinkering about with the bike. 

I've been keeping up with getting out on my bike about 4+ times a week. The route that I do is now much easier on my legs and I'm able to get my breath back after about 5-10 mins now. I almost went out and attempt to either lap my route twice or ride around an access road that the hospital my housing area is next to. So much happier riding the bike these days and only my neck was giving me a little dull ache from me looking forward, but still being able to see through my glasses lol!

My operation has been put back to the 12th August, so I've had more time to get use to the bike and get bitten by the bug. Cycling has really had a very positive impact on the pain I feel and also I am feeling better physically due to me getting some proper cardio exercise, while keeping things low impact on my spine.


----------



## Felix79 (28 Jul 2016)

After my really busy (for me) day, where I did some errands in the morning, cycled my usual mile, had a meeting that last 75 mins which was pure agony being sat for that long, then doing a 1.7 mile walk in the evening as I was so loaded up on my painkillers I needed to calm down, I left the bike well alone yesterday. 

I got on the bike just after a very light lunch and it was really hard on my legs. It felt like I had to really put more effort in to get up the "uphill" section of the loop I do. I'm really spent lol!

I'm just hunting through lots of adverts for the remaining parts I want for my groupset upgrade. Because I've landed myself a set of mint genuine Dura Ace 7800 "Brifters" I am going over to a full 10 speed config. I've been going through a lot of different sites that go into some crazy details about Shimano products and Cannondale products and I've learnt that there is no problem with putting a 10 speed cassette onto a 9 speed (hub-pin?), as the 10 is slimmer and you have to use a 1mm spacer for it to all work correctly? 

I will admit I really liked the idea of getting Ultegra 6500 or Dura Ace 7700 STI's as they look really nice and old school but modern. I found out that the FSA Vero crank+chainrings was a standard feature on the 2012 CAAD8 Sora, which makes me wonder if it is worth getting a matching Dura Ace / Ultegra crank and chainrings? It's an FSA BB30 bottom bracket, so I don't know if I just need to make sure I get a Shimano BB30 bottom bracket with the replacement Dura Ace or Ultegra chainrings?

If I end up basically installing Dura Ace 7700/7800 plus Ultegra 6600+ components for my gearset but keep using the stock Cannondale branded hubs or swap them over to NOS Dura Ace / Ultegra ones instead?

I'm not putting these parts on because I am after performance gains or because I'm wanting to be all competitive and do some local sportifs, I'm just enjoying the process up upgrading (blinging up) the bikes weak points. The only real things I wanted to change because of a more "practical" reasons were my saddle (I've got a Fizik Arione) , the brake calipers ( have Ultegra 6500s to go on) and finally the horrid Sora STI's. I utterly loath them as they are just dreadful for my needs. I find the button is in the worst place and the feel on the hoods is really uncomfortable to boot!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Jul 2016)

Starchivore said:


> I've got the 2011 CAAD8, love it.



Can't go wrong with that 'Dale


----------



## Felix79 (30 Jul 2016)

After a day resting after I had really pushed myself by cycling and walking in the same day, I found myself unable to sleep and with very restless legs. 

I got on my bike just before 6.30am this morning and went out for a ride around the hospital near my house. Much nicer smooth tarmac and no traffic. I don't know how far I rode, but once I had gotten up to an access road to the hospital I turned around and went round part of my housing area and back home. It was the furthest I've done on my bike and I was actually really comfortable on the bike. I might go out again today depending on how achy my legs (and sadly my bloody back) are, but I'm wanting to explore further than my housing area and just ride. Lungs and heart are doing pretty well. 

One thing I have never mentioned was at xmas 2010 I was taken into intensive care and put into a coma due to my lungs being 100% full with pneumonia. I had a manner of tubes and machines hooked up to me for 3 weeks, while the drugs fought off the virus/infection brought on from me catching swine flu. I lost about 37% of my lungs due to really heavy scarring. So with me finally doing cardio and trying to improve my lungs has been pretty scary, but the desire to explore and ride more has kept me wanting to get on my bike and get stronger. 

I've got some more bits arriving next week, Ultegra 6700 10 speed cassette and chain, new cables, Dura Ace 7800 10 speed STI's. I plan on fitting them plus my Ultegra 6500 calipers and Fizik bar tape next weekend with a bit of luck. I've got a Dura Ace 7800 rear mech inbound in a few weeks and I am trying to learn if I can just put a Dura Ace 7800 crank/chain wheel on the bike with no problems, or if it's going to be a pain in the backside and I just leave the FSA one in there.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2016)

@Felix79 keep up the great work, I suffer from lower back pain (or rather did in years gone past) in the last 4 years only once has it been painful for days and like you on the bike was no issue. 
Cardio/Vascular will improve I am 52 and smoke but I can blow better than many 20+ year olds who don't. 
Muscles will tone up helping support you better, I had a compression injury in my right leg from about 2006, it was a problem when I started at some point I could hardly spin the pedals, however over time its all but gone. 
I am not comparing my injuries with yours as they are no where near close but if my experience is anything to go by the improvements you will make will be amazing, my Docs look at me when I say my max HR can be excess of 180bpm, I know I am up there when it is and I still think from how I feel I could go a bit higher, but not a good idea on my own nor is there really anything long/steep enough to push me for any length around here. You will also find your recover times improve, even to the extent you can recover going up hill, the power that cycling has on your overall health is incredible, just do what you can with in your current restraint's (health) and just see where it takes you, recover from any illness can be long, I suffer a multitude of mental health issues and cycling has to some degree given me a lot of benefits so much so that whilst I have not ridden as much these last 12 months its helped give me the mental strength to try and change other aspects of my life, all that shitty weather over the years I guess and saying I did that whats next.


----------



## Felix79 (5 Aug 2016)

Thank you for that message. I have been blown away with the many kind words people have been giving me on here. It really gives me a lot of spirit to keep on trying and because I keep posting my progress, means I'm not going to wimp out or give up. So please forgive me if the posts seem a tad dull and meaningless each time I post.

I guess it is about 7/8 weeks since I first got on my bike and nearly died going just a few hundred feet up the road. I do like the feeling of my legs starting to work and have the nice type of ache from building up the muscles once again. Once I get this op done on my back where they burn back most of my damaged nerves so the pain drops off, I will be able to push/press on much harder and start to build up much more stamina. 

The one other cool thing is how I've been getting in lots of nice bits (Ultegra/Dura Ace) to put on my bike, as I enjoy doing this. I did this with my Impreza P1 and it's just ended up happening with my bike. The plus side is I've got enough spare parts to thrown on a basic frame for my old man, so he can join me when I am building up my body over the next 12 months.


----------



## kalniel (6 Aug 2016)

Felix79 said:


> The one other cool thing is how I've been getting in lots of nice bits (Ultegra/Dura Ace) to put on my bike, as I enjoy doing this. I did this with my Impreza P1 and it's just ended up happening with my bike. The plus side is I've got enough spare parts to thrown on a basic frame for my old man, so he can join me when I am building up my body over the next 12 months.


I'm fighting the same bug, but I'm convincing myself that bike bits are at least far cheaper than car bits!


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Aug 2016)

JimmyC said:


> Please Felix, although I'm definitely not a doctor, but I would encourage you, to work with your doctors. You can't, even in the best of personal fitness, have as many years off, and then expect to make major progress in a few weeks. It may take you a couple of years to get into the shape you want to be in. May seem a long time but how long will it take if you continue to re-injure yourself? Ride easy for now. Take your time. Your body and your doctors will decide on how and when to pick up the pace. Even I know that no matter how badly you want to be crushing it down the road, you have to listen to your body, and pace yourself. Don't worry about getting dropped, or whatever. Focus on getting in shape, but only as your body can withstand it. Injure yourself again, and, although I hate to say it, you may never ride again. God Bless,
> 
> J.


Excellent advice.


----------



## jonny jeez (6 Aug 2016)

Felix79 said:


> After my really busy (for me) day, where I did some errands in the morning, cycled my usual mile, had a meeting that last 75 mins which was pure agony being sat for that long, then doing a 1.7 mile walk in the evening as I was so loaded up on my painkillers I needed to calm down, I left the bike well alone yesterday.
> 
> I got on the bike just after a very light lunch and it was really hard on my legs. It felt like I had to really put more effort in to get up the "uphill" section of the loop I do. I'm really spent lol!
> 
> ...


Awesome thread.

well done. I was going to suggest that you may wnt to consider a static trainer but see that you have already considered it. Dont feel guilty about fettling with the bike, its important. I find the the more I "do" to my bike the more I fall in love with it and want to keep riding, testing the new bits. 

I would heed the advice of folk like @JimmyC who you can trust have your best interests at heart, check in with your specialist to ensure that your progress is within their expectations or comfort.

If it helps, I took the place of a mate of mine last weekend on a charity ride, he entered before having spinal surgery and had to pass his place onto me. He was very frustrated but also realistic

He has already entered for next year, when we shall ride it together.

Good Luck, keep up the great work, your attitude is very inspiring.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Aug 2016)

kalniel said:


> I'm fighting the same bug, but I'm convincing myself that bike bits are at least* far cheaper than car bits*!


----------



## Felix79 (9 Aug 2016)

Went out on the bike this morning and it was so easy for me. The slope section of the circuit I do didn't hurt my legs until I got to the crest. Really pleased with the basic improvement with my legs and cardio.

Final bits arrived for the bike yesterday. I've managed to put on the new 10 speed Ultegra cassette with no problem. I've removed one of the "C4" calipers and I've got to clean the threads on the Ultegra 6500 calipers so I can tighten them up properly. Stopped there as my back was hurting and I've not slept last night due to problems with my pain and the weaker medication I take from Fridays to Tuesday early hours. On the strong stuff so spaced out and tired. Hopefully I will have things all swapped over and working before Thursday, as I don't want to go too long without getting out on the bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Aug 2016)

Well done on the progress you have made since starting this thread.


----------



## Felix79 (9 Aug 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> Well done on the progress you have made since starting this thread.



Thank you. Once I have the bike all upgraded and working properly, I will have to start doing a bigger circuit around my area as it's now not pushing my body hard enough for me to get any real benefit from doing anymore.


----------



## Felix79 (12 Aug 2016)

Had my operation today, which has already stopped much of the pain I've been enduring the last 6 months. Very sore from where the needles went in to do all the burning of my bad nerves. 

I managed to get my Dura Ace 7800 shifters on the bars, but the gear cable end is not gripping enough for me to get the knobbed end of the cable and pull the rest of it out of the shifter. My old man said he will help finish the bike off for me as I'm not going to be too capable while I recover from the op. Watching all the cycling at the Olympics is making me want to ride my bike even more, but I can't because of the above :'( lol.


----------



## Felix79 (16 Aug 2016)

Still laid up pretty much all day. I've slowly done tiny bits on the bike at a time. I had a cable stuck in the right shifter, so I learnt how to strip down the lever so I could pull the remains of the cable out. It took me a few tries before I was able to put the shifter back together and it was the main pin that really took the longest. With that done I now have both of my Dura Ace 7800 brifters roughly located on the bare bars. 

Next small job I've managed to get out of the way was removing the old chain. It was a pig to get off and it bent the pin in my new chain breaking tool, thankfully the old one I have is made of pretty tough stuff and I got the pesky thing off. I couldn't get the weird link that is meant to make removing the chain to come apart "normally", but some grunt force finally worked. I checked the length between the old chain and the replacement Shimano chain next to each other and the length is slightly longer on the new one, but with it being a 10 speed I guessed that it is all ok.

I've got the bike and all the parts, tool etc in our conservatory and it's so bloody hot in there. It really saps my strength and stamina, which I realise is really poor as I'm really having a crappy time with the recovery from my op.

I'm itching to have the bike finished and be able to work on building my body up, but it's going to feel like an eternity before I am well enough to ride it again


----------



## si_c (16 Aug 2016)

Glad to hear your op seems to have gone well. Keep posting


----------



## MikeW-71 (16 Aug 2016)

Good going @Felix79 

I'm glad the operation has helped so much, take it steady and you'll make good progress.

About glasses: Rather than spend a few hundred on some prescription Oakleys, I had a try at contact lenses. They are working great for me and I buy a box of daily disposable ones. That gives me 30 rides worth for about £25 and I can use any sunglasses I like, as well as being able to take the glasses off if it's raining and still be able to see. Worth considering IMO


----------



## Felix79 (17 Aug 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> Good going @Felix79
> 
> I'm glad the operation has helped so much, take it steady and you'll make good progress.
> 
> About glasses: Rather than spend a few hundred on some prescription Oakleys, I had a try at contact lenses. They are working great for me and I buy a box of daily disposable ones. That gives me 30 rides worth for about £25 and I can use any sunglasses I like, as well as being able to take the glasses off if it's raining and still be able to see. Worth considering IMO



@si_c & @MikeW-71 , thank you for your well wishes.

Mike, the problem is my optical prescription can't be done with contact lenses. I asked my optician about this a few years back and because my left lense is a prism type (bends light) due to the shape of the eyeball changing, it means they just can't do it sadly. My normal glasses are a letterbox style and I just see over the ridge/top of the lenses when I'm leant forward, looking straight in front/ahead. It's stopped me from playing snooker and pool (cruel cruel world ). Jokes aside, I really would like to have a nice pair of sunglasses that I can use, so it's a case of just trying to find the right type of frames and getting a good price on getting the lenses done. 

Very randomly yesterday a guy who is working in the hospital next to my housing area (the same hospital that did my op), walked past my house and noticed my Impreza P1 parked on my driveway looking a bit sorry and in need of someone taking it on as a project. He left a note with his name and number saying he would happily take the car off my hands etc. After a 45 min phone call with him, he discovered that actually what he thought my car was, was just a bog standard Impreza WRX STi. He failed to notice it was a 2 door Impreza and all of the "Prodrive" badges on the car. After I educated him about the car, he pretty much said he would accept the price I said and the fact it was not negotiable. He's coming over today in his lunch break to have a proper look at the car and with a nice juicey deposit in he pocket, as he's really, really keen to take the car on as he's just finished a car project he had been working on and was looking for the next fix. So I now have some spare funds, which means I am going to get myself a really nice set of wheels. I am a brand junkie and would like to have some Mavic wheels or just some Dura Ace ones. That would mean my Cannondale frame would have a total upgrade and I've only had the bike for 9 weeks lol! 

Got to admit, a Gibson Les Paul Custom and an American Fender Stratocaster are more than likely going to appear, as I must not fall into the trap of getting a new frame when I am only just starting to be able to enjoy my Cannondale CAAD8


----------



## Elybazza61 (17 Aug 2016)

Nicely done on your fitness and the fettling.

Re the wheels I'd be tempted to hold on say for this year and see how you progress;if things continue to improve then maybe it would be a better idea to then look at say a super six or even one of the new top end caad models as you like Cannondales.

If you want some ideas on how nice a super six can look here's a couple of links(warning may damage credit card/bank balance);

http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40042&t=13042198&start=700

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=67421&start=1965


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Aug 2016)

A truly inspirational post. Well done to you buddy. :-)


----------



## Felix79 (24 Aug 2016)

After being messed about by the guy who posted the note to me and then by another guy who I'm friends with on Facebook, I finally decided to put my car up for sale on eBay Tuesday lunchtime. I had set a reserve of £5000 for the car and then put an inflated "Buy It Now" price of £6500. After the advert being up for less than 4 minuets, I had well over 30 offers and someone had decided to choose the buy it now feature. The Impreza P1 is going up in value, but because my car has 127,000 miles on the clock and because the rear arches need replacing as well as a few other bits of bodywork, plus the fact the car has a custom built engine, I didn't think anyone would be so keen to buy the car and would offer me around £5000-£5500. So you can imagine I was shocked by the interest in my car. I even had people pretending to be the successful buyer and ask if they could get my address so they could collect and pay for the car!

As I mentioned on my post last week, I was wanting to get myself a couple of nice guitars and then put a few grand away in a savings account that my folks have, as it will stop me from blowing the lot. I am getting a 1979 Gibson Les Paul Deluxe next week, as I was already paying the guy in small lumps every couple of weeks, which is now not needed any more. I am wanting to spend another £1500-£1600 on another top range guitar, which means I have about £1500-£1800 to spend on my bike. 

I have been upgrading my CAAD 8's groupset to Dura Ace 7800 , with Ultegra 6500 front and rear brake calipers which I got for a steal. This means that the only thing I need is a nice set of wheels that will be as good as the rest of the Shimano parts on my bike. I honestly don't want to replace my bike, as I really love how well it's been put together and just how cool it looks, with the fat tubing that Cannondale are known for. 

Because I do not known very many different brands, I have just put " Shimano Dura Ace Wheels" in the search on eBay. The only other brand I know of is Mavic. I don't want to spend massive amounts of money for a set of normal wheels, as I am going to have to train for at least a year or more, before I will be fit enough to take part in any Sportives or group rides. Please could you give me some brands and model names that I can search for online/eBay? I would really love to have Dura Ace 7800 hubs/wheels , just so more of my group set etc is all matching and of the same "era"? 

Finally, what are the name plates on top of the STI's actually called and where is the best place online to purchase them from please? The previous owner of my Dura Ace STI's had put on carbon fiber ones and they just look really cheap/"naff". 

I am still recovering from the operation that was done 11 days ago and I've not been well/strong enough to do much work on my bike, so it's sat in our conservatory on the bike maintenance stand, with loads of new and old parts, tools spread across a dining table 

I think in another weeks time I will be ready to get back on my bike and get back to the level of finding the lap around my housing area too easy and for me to start venturing further away from home and start to get a few miles ridden each time I am out.


Thanks for taking the time to read all of this waffle and giving me your support and advice. It really helps keep me going when the pain is so bad all I am able to do is curled up and crying from finding life difficult when I hurt so much.


----------



## Felix79 (1 Sep 2016)

It's been a while since I last posted in my thread. I thought I would give an update on things.

I ended up putting my car on eBay with a price much higher that I was would take for the car. After 4 minuets it had sold and within a few days the car had gone! I thought I would be upset letting it go after 5 years of coughing up stupid amounts to keep it in good working order, but I'm just happy it's not rotting away on the driveway any more. 

I bought a couple of guitars and other bits and bobs, which included a brand new ex-display Mavic Aksium wheels to go on my Cannondale. I've not done much to the bike since I had my op and my old man is helping me finish the last bits off this weekend (installing cables, bar tape, new chain, setting up my Dura Ace 7800 rear mech). Still feeling very sore from it all, but having the odd hour or two where the discomfort in my back is much less. I think I will need a 2nd treatment this year, which is always a possibility with this treatment. I will start building up my stamina again, very slowly and aim to be able to beat my furthest (which isn't that far) by the end of October!

Will update when I'm back on the bike again soon!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Sep 2016)

Wait till your doing 6,000+ miles a year on a new wheel set every year chains, cassettes, you will think running the car was cheap


----------



## Felix79 (2 Sep 2016)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Wait till your doing 6,000+ miles a year on a new wheel set every year chains, cassettes, you will think running the car was cheap



Let's just say in the last 5 years I owned my Scooby, I only did 20,000 miles and it was way over £1 a mile in money spent on it! So anything under that I see as a bonus :P


----------



## Nigelnaturist (2 Sep 2016)

Felix79 said:


> Let's just say in the last 5 years I owned my Scooby, I only did 20,000 miles and it was way over £1 a mile in money spent on it! So anything under that I see as a bonus :P


I have just give the bike a bit of a overall brakes blocks, tyres, cables chain, new headset and a new saddle total cost about £100 plus some new mits and a cheap shirt, even though I maintain it to the best of my ability (and some would say not very well, the rate I get through wheels).

I was a bit concerned about the 105 12-27 cassette it having done some 6 or 7,000 miles (need to look that one up) however after fitting the new chain and checking cog teeth profile with an Ultegra 12-23 I have it is fine, though I suspect I might have to change it next time around (which if the current mileage is anything to go by will be the spring), mind you I am a cheapskate.

I am looking to get some higher spoke count wheels as I suspect I might be carrying a bit more weight in a couple of months, looking at either Tiagra or 105 hubs 32/36 I have seen these TIAGRA-SHIMANO-FH-RS400 for just under £100 also some Tiagra @ 176 and 105 @ 207 at Spa cycles.


----------



## Felix79 (7 Sep 2016)

Got some new tyres to go on the new Mavic wheels I recently acquired off eBay. I had to use Halfords due to how difficult it is to park in and around Oxford. I bought some 25mm Continental Gatorskin and matching inner tubes and was stunned at how expensive good quality safe road tyres cost! I didn't want to risk buying online incase I need to return them if they don't fit properly (room with the brakes/frame). 

This weekend my old man and I will do the last bits on the Cannondale and I'll be able to slowly build up my stamina, strength and distance! 

With all of the parts I have bought for the bike, I now only need to get a frame and a front crank and I can build up a bike for my Poppa with all the parts I removed from my CAAD 8! I'm very lucky that I share a lot of interests as my Poppa and we do enjoy the whole father and son time that we get.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Sep 2016)

@Felix79 I just got a pair of gators from Haffords about £22 each no worse than online, and not really expensive I just had over 12,000 from a front one and 7,000 miles from a rear.


----------

